# Reptiles under standard RWL



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Just wondering how many reptiles I'm allowed to own under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 1, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Just wondering how many reptiles I'm allowed to own under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence.


Before or after August 2020?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Before or after August 2020?


Before and after August 2020.


----------



## lord of snails (Jul 27, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Before and after August 2020.


do we even have a shortlist yet? seems a bit jarring that it is being introduced next week and we still have no idea what we can keep........ update never mind, found the entire list: https://www.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/122940/final-species-list-decision-ris.pdf very crap, cant keep a frilled dragon anymore, sucks because of the research I did


----------



## ralazal (Jul 27, 2020)

lord of snails said:


> do we even have a shortlist yet? seems a bit jarring that it is being introduced next week and we still have no idea what we can keep........ update never mind, found the entire list: https://www.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/122940/final-species-list-decision-ris.pdf very crap, cant keep a frilled dragon anymore, sucks because of the research I did


You can keep it, but on a specialized license ($300ish/5 years)


----------



## lord of snails (Jul 27, 2020)

ralazal said:


> You can keep it, but on a specialized license ($300ish/5 years)


I am not paying 300 for a single frilled dragon on top of all the expenses for enclosure, lighting, heating ect, might just have to find someone with land mullets instead, thats what i was looking at before frillies but gave up because they are so rare, but considering they are still able to be kept on the lowest license I am considering it again


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Move to NSW, I can keep Frillies,Lacies, Beardies of every type, Ants (I have all of the above) and anything else I feel like and as many as I want for 30 bucks a year


----------



## ralazal (Jul 27, 2020)

Putting the discussion about species that have been left off the prescribed list aside, the cost is not as bad as people are making out. Just as an example the new specialized license in QLD sounds expensive, but put $1.20 aside each week and that is what it costs. Hell, set up a bank account and transfer $5 a week and you'll have the advanced license paid off in just over 2 years.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 28, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Move to NSW, I can keep Frillies,Lacies, Beardies of every type, Ants (I have all of the above) and anything else I feel like and as many as I want for 30 bucks a year


Good for you bro...


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jul 28, 2020)

How many times have Queensland's licensing changed in the last few years. Think I remember something about changing the laws for keeping Venomous snakes or is that the same conversation? From what ive read the Keeping of Vens to obtain the ability to do that pretty sure QLD has the better system for that. With non venomous Reptiles we have to ask ourselves when enough is enough?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> With non venomous Reptiles we have to ask ourselves when enough is enough?


Yeah, I keep telling myself that if I get a red bellied, it'll be the only Ven I'll ever get.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 28, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, I keep telling myself that if I get a red bellied, it'll be the only Ven I'll ever get.


That’s what we all say in regards to reptiles


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 28, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, I keep telling myself that if I get a red bellied, it'll be the only Ven I'll ever get.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------

